# Palm weevils



## bill t (Nov 11, 2014)

We have recently lost two palm trees to the red palm weevil, never having had palm's before I was totally unaware of this problem until the first tree 'went down' literally. After searching google I realise how much havoc these beetles and their larvae cause, the problem i find is a lack of information on how to prevent and treat affected trees.If anyone has experience of this I would appreciate information sharing.I tried drilling holes in the base and filling with insecticide but this failed, I suspect the damage was already done.After digging up (not easy) and burning the trees we hope our other palms may be ok but these things fly so who knows?


----------

